# 2 handle shower valve replacement



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The lower hole in the wall was already there from a previous DIY pipe repair(caused by flux burn thru)

Time taken: 3 hours


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

continued


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

The valve looks o.k., but who broke the tank lid?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

What's holding the valve in place?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The 2x4 that was installed behind the old one was put back in front of the new one. The trim escutcheons clamp the 2x4 between the valve and the wall (Price Pfister). Locktite construction adhesive between the 2x4 and shower stall. Caulk on the shower trim.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> The 2x4 that was installed behind the old one was put back in front of the new one. The trim escutcheons clamp the 2x4 between the valve and the wall (Price Pfister). Locktite construction adhesive between the 2x4 and shower stall. Caulk on the shower trim.


Gottcha.


----------

